# FPGA, CPLD, 74xx loģikas >  Ambric jaunais konfigurējamo procesoru array 360 kodoli!

## Epis

ievērtējat jauno Ambric konfigurējamo procesoru lauku ar 360- 32bit RISC proču kodoliem performance 1.08 teraOPS pie jaudas patēriņa 3 -14 Watiem. Nelielu rakstu ieliku iekš elektroni.LV 
Būtu labi ja kāds patulkotu rakstus par šo proci jo izskatās kad tā ir nākošās paaudzes super tehnologīja!  ::  tākā ir vērts patulkot! 
P.s tur ir daudz sarežģitu terminu tākā es tā isti tulkot tos rakstus negiribu (nēsu tik augsta līmeņa specs)
Es iepriekš teicu kad šādas super kodolu lauks ir iespējams, bet jūs teicāt (vārdos nesaukšu) kad es murgoju un re ku arī ir !!

----------


## Delfins

Būtu labi, ja tu pārstātu spamot.
Turklāt nav jēgas tulkot, visi sevi cienoši cilvēki/loderi māk angļu mēli.

----------


## AntonsK

> Es iepriekš teicu kad šādas super kodolu lauks ir iespējams, bet jūs teicāt (vārdos nesaukšu) kad es murgoju un re ku arī ir !!


 tu murgo. palasi, par ko runa, klauns.
nau ko reklaamas bukletus meetaat pa forumiem.
pac nezini, aks tas ir un citiem pihaa.

----------


## Epis

Bukletus es toč nelasu es esu apskatījies ko citi šajā sfērā ir panākuši un viņi ir sasnieguši labākos rezūltātus. 
šeit visu firmu saraksts:
Elixent, MathStar, IPFlex, ClearSpeed, IMEC, picoChip, Cradle Technologies, un Ambric.

----------

